# It's a dying breed.



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

The days when this trade was handed down from generation to generation is gone . Most drywall contractors I see now are truck ass. Of the dozen or so drywall contractors I know .. only a few are hands on .


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Well, good news Rick, my son is working full time with me! He even seems to enjoy it. But, I hear what you're saying. 
In my area, lots of undocumented workers are pushing the pay lower and lower! So, instead of new houses, we're doing more repairs and renovations than ever before!
But, drywall is what I know and enjoy, so here I stay! :yes:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

My oldest is starting on his own this year. Another Larson drywall in the area.

For good or bad!:whistling2:


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

mld said:


> My oldest is starting on his own this year. Another Larson drywall in the area.
> 
> For good or bad!:whistling2:


That's great Mike! I hope it goes well for him (and you)! :thumbup:


----------



## Phillytaper1955 (Aug 31, 2018)

I hear you guys same around here wimpy undocumented in droves I’m 29 years young 2nd generation my father was great finisher my uncle still is.out of all 4 boys I’m the only one who had interest I love it!!!


----------



## Phillytaper1955 (Aug 31, 2018)

Well I lied my cousin is a ferocious hanger got to give him props there


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> My oldest is starting on his own this year. Another Larson drywall in the area.
> 
> For good or bad!:whistling2:


He had a great teacher . That's all that matters. He will do just fine !


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

moore said:


> The days when this trade was handed down from generation to generation is gone . Most drywall contractors I see now are truck ass. Of the dozen or so drywall contractors I know .. only a few are hands on .


The "pimp/whore" paradigm is alive and well in America.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

800PoundGuerrilla said:


> The "pimp/whore" paradigm is alive and well in America.


It's a drying bead


----------

